# Slightly ...OT!



## IGoDwnTwn (Nov 24, 2004)

I am so happy that I had to share with my fellow railfans...

I start working for BNSF ( Burlington Northern/Sante Fe) in January!!...YES!!!!!

if this needs to be moved or removed....that's fine. I'm just so happy that I had to share it with all of you!!

IGO


----------



## AlanB (Nov 24, 2004)

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 24, 2004)

> I start working for BNSF ( Burlington Northern/Sante Fe) in January!!...YES!!!!!


May we ask what you will be doing for them? Just curious.


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Nov 24, 2004)

Conductor on freight outta Chicago.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2004)

Congrats! Hopefully I'll be doing the same in about four years...


----------



## saxman (Nov 24, 2004)

I've always been wondering how one gets hired as a conductor or engineer. What type of training involved and all that stuff? Is there seniority and all that jazz like the airlines? I would love some insight. I come to these forums and realize how little I know about the technical side of trains.

Chris


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Nov 24, 2004)

Well, other than what I read online, I don't know alot of tech stuff. But I tell ya, if you want great pay and have lots of flexible timeand have a natural love for trains...head to the railroads. Most class 1 railroads are hiring in masses as the baby boomers are starting to retire. That and with volume of freight traffic climbing , they are in need of plenty people.

Go here:

www.bnsf.com

Check your area of the country and see if they are hiring there. Or if you wanna move somewhere else, that could be a plus for ya. I start with 4 weeks of class-room training. That's about all that I know at this time.

If you decided to try for it...be prompt for all appointments and scheduled examinations. They stress being on time and safety. I'm sure that my brain will be taken to the limit with all the tech stuff that I have to learn. But I also have always had a passion for trains. And that alone, in my opinion, will give me a big advantage.

IGO

PS I am not "plugging" BNSF per say. Just my point of view here.


----------



## tp49 (Nov 24, 2004)

Congratulations, and good luck with your new career.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 24, 2004)

Keep us posted. As a teacher in the Chicago Public Schools sytem, I have threatened, joked about going down to 21st street yard to work for Amtrak. I know that's not how it really works, but it could fools a stupid assistant principal into leaving me alone.


----------



## battalion51 (Nov 26, 2004)

Well I know one thing's for sure, if I can't get hired with Amtrak right off the bat as an Engineer or Conductor, BNSF will be next in line, followed by NS or CSX (CSX has its benefits since I'm already qualified on all of their operating rules and Signal aspects in the south). Congrats!


----------



## jccollins (Nov 27, 2004)

Congrats, and I'm glad to hear you chose the most respectable freight railroad in the business. Long live BNSF! I have other "choice" words for UP, but I think you get the drift as far as my thoughts on them...


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

Steve4031 said:


> Keep us posted. As a teacher in the Chicago Public Schools sytem, I have threatened, joked about going down to 21st street yard to work for Amtrak. I know that's not how it really works, but it could fools a stupid assistant principal into leaving me alone.


I've done that plenty of times. Just sit ans watch Metra, AMtrak, and UP do thier business.

I will keep you all informed. I've been reading alot on railroading the past couple of days. There's alot to learn. I just hope it all doesn't ooozz out my ears!!!

IGO


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Nov 28, 2004)

IGoDwnTwn said:


> Conductor on freight outta Chicago.


watch out i might come up there and bump you :lol: BNSF is a great place to work i have been with them for over 2yrs as a conductor and i wouldn't give it up for anything. B)


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Nov 28, 2004)

IGoDwnTwn said:


> Well, other than what I read online, I don't know alot of tech stuff. But I tell ya, if you want great pay and have lots of flexible timeand have a natural love for trains...head to the railroads. Most class 1 railroads are hiring in masses as the baby boomers are starting to retire. That and with volume of freight traffic climbing , they are in need of plenty people.
> Go here:
> 
> www.bnsf.com
> ...


BNSF is going to hire around 6,000 employees for TY&E over the next 4-5 yrs B)


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Dec 1, 2004)

BNSF_1088 said:


> IGoDwnTwn said:
> 
> 
> > Well, other than what I read online, I don't know alot of tech stuff. But I tell ya, if you want great pay and have lots of flexible timeand have a natural love for trains...head to the railroads. Most class 1 railroads are hiring in masses as the baby boomers are starting to retire. That and with volume of freight traffic climbing , they are in need of plenty people.
> ...


Good to hear....maybe trade email addeys....I could always use some tips!! Send me a PM!!!

THanks!!

IGO


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Dec 15, 2004)

Just wanted to give an update. It's official...got the letter today that I start with BNSF out of Aurora on Jan. Took all the tests and physicals and background checks. ANd they check good!!!!!!!!!

Thanks again. WIll keep you all updated!!

Jerry


----------



## gswager (Dec 15, 2004)

Congratulation! Have fun pestering the engineer!


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Jan 15, 2005)

IGoDwnTwn said:


> Just wanted to give an update. It's official...got the letter today that I start with BNSF out of Aurora on Jan. Took all the tests and physicals and background checks. ANd they check good!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks again. WIll keep you all updated!!
> 
> Jerry


Update:

I've had my first week at BNSF...WOW. Alot to this job!!! The best part is that I'm in the classroom or in training most of the winter months. We did go out the the yard friday (10 degrees outside). WE were out there about 6 hours total...with only a lunch break. Got a tour of a few engines and worked with a few rails cars...repairing knuckles and setting hand brakes...checking out the different tyle of switches and how to set them. There's alot to read!! WE got our GCOR, latern, radio, safety vest and gloves the first day of class. Got the CORA book today....!! We had homework every night with a quizz the next morning. If you do the homework and read it over a few times, it will stick. Just have to apply yourself!!! In general...I LOVE IT!!!!!

IGO


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Jan 16, 2005)

Get qulified to run the Metra trains out of Aurora.


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Jan 16, 2005)

BNSF_1088 said:


> Get qulified to run the Metra trains out of Aurora.


Actually...that's gonna be part of the conductor training. Metra conductors, hostlers, yard work, on the road.....we'll be trained in it all.

You know a guy named Rich?....He has 5 years seniority and he a very good instructor.!!!!

IGO


----------



## RichBohlman (Jan 17, 2005)

*Congratulations & Best of Luck with your job!!!!!!*

It is always good to work at a job you really enjoy


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Jan 21, 2005)

IGoDwnTwn said:


> IGoDwnTwn said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to give an update. It's official...got the letter today that I start with BNSF out of Aurora on Jan. Took all the tests and physicals and background checks. ANd they check good!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Second week completed:

We were in class all week. More details, more the rules and how they apply. We also had a "where you are test". The kinda that shows if your knowledge is about where they want it at this stage of training. I myself passed, also had a Haz Mat test and passed that one also. I receive my OTJ training schedule for the next 3 weeks. I'll be working mostly the yard and the Loco Repair shop on the third week. I'm off till tuesday..Wish me luck!!!

IGO


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Jan 30, 2005)

Update:

Third week completed. This was also my first week of OJT. Shoving and kicking and switching was the order of the week. Worked the yard learning about the freight cars and how they are listed on the work orders and put together making trains. I did alot of walking the first two nights (Tues/Wed). I just walked next the the instructor while he talked about what was happening and how it happens. On wednesday I got the basics down...throwing switches between "kicks". That made the job faster and easier for the two guys that I worked with. Thursday, friday and saturday I worked with a different crew...same job...just different folks. I was alot more involved and the evenings (2nd shift) went well. This week...same location...same yard job.....just different people and 1st shift!!!. I have no complaints...generally enjoying myself. PEACE!!!

IGO


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Feb 5, 2005)

Fourth week completed:

Nothing much to tell. More yard work this past week. Worked with a couple of guys that had atleast 30 years with the railroad.

This coming week...I will be working Cicero yard in Chicago. Much closer to home than the 50 miles one way to Aurora

Peace

Update: This is what passed us while we were waiting for a signal. Click on the link ...then click on "my documents". The files can only be seen with Quicktime

Trains Passing Us.....


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Feb 10, 2005)

I added an update with links to a couple of videos in the previous post

Thanks

IGO


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Feb 21, 2005)

5th week:

Back out at Aurora/Eola yards this week. Last week before going back into the class room for more inormation and learning.

IGO


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Mar 4, 2005)

Update:

Somewhere along the way I missed count on the weeks. Anyway, this week was the 8th week...how time flies. More rules....more rules...more rules. Next week will have me riding with a crew "on the road" between Aurora,Il. and LaCrosse Wis. I'm told that I'll be making the run atleast 2 times a week for the next 4 weeks. Wish me luck!!!!

IGO


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Mar 26, 2005)

Ok....update time again.

This week was the "long pool" week. my instructor scheduled me to be with trains crew that moved trains between Cicero Ave yard in Chicago and LaCrosse Terminal in Wisconsin. Let me tell ya....there nothing better (other than sex) to riding in a Dash 8/9 44CW at 60mph. Especially when you have two more MU'd behind ya. I did the trip twice this week. First call rom BN was at 12:03am Monday morning. The scheduled conductor put me right in the front left seat, giving me all the paperwork and showing me how to fill it all in. I also had a "signal awareness form" whereby the conductor checks a box for each signal we pass. It's sort of a "keep you awake" thing from what I was told. I was able to receive and fillout forms for a track warrant (form B) and speed restrictions (form a). I got back in Chicago Wednesday after a good rest in a nice hotel (compliments of the BN). Got called for another run Thursday afternoon. Got to Lacrosse after 1am and right back on a train 7am for the trip back to Chicago (Cicero yard). This coming week is the "short pool" to Savannah Ill. About half the way to LaCrosse Wis. The key to these trips is getting rest. I found that as long as I got 6 hours of sleep, I was good to go.

Anyone watching these?...If not, I wont waste bandwith.

IGO


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Mar 26, 2005)

IGoDwnTwn said:


> Ok....update time again.
> This week was the "long pool" week. my instructor scheduled me to be with trains crew that moved trains between Cicero Ave yard in Chicago and LaCrosse Terminal in Wisconsin. Let me tell ya....there nothing better (other than sex) to riding in a Dash 8/9 44CW at 60mph. Especially when you have two more MU'd behind ya. I did the trip twice this week. First call rom BN was at 12:03am Monday morning. The scheduled conductor put me right in the front left seat, giving me all the paperwork and showing me how to fill it all in. I also had a "signal awareness form" whereby the conductor checks a box for each signal we pass. It's sort of a "keep you awake" thing from what I was told. I was able to receive and fillout forms for a track warrant (form B) and speed restrictions (form a). I got back in Chicago Wednesday after a good rest in a nice hotel (compliments of the BN). Got called for another run Thursday afternoon. Got to Lacrosse after 1am and right back on a train 7am for the trip back to Chicago (Cicero yard). This coming week is the "short pool" to Savannah Ill. About half the way to LaCrosse Wis. The key to these trips is getting rest. I found that as long as I got 6 hours of sleep, I was good to go.
> 
> Anyone watching these?...If not, I wont waste bandwith.
> ...


Welcome to the RR where you never get sleep  I have been working off my rest for a week and a half and that crap get's old real quick. :angry:


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 26, 2005)

IGoDwnTwn said:


> Ok....update time again.
> Anyone watching these?...If not, I wont waste bandwith.
> 
> IGO


Aloha

I am, Mahalo. Not to much rail activity here, so I enjoy yours.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 26, 2005)

GG-1 said:


> IGoDwnTwn said:
> 
> 
> > Ok....update time again.
> ...


I'll second that.

I enjoy hearing about your train training. :lol:


----------



## Midland Valley (Mar 26, 2005)

I enjoy it too. I always said if I couldn't be a Methodist Preacher, I'd go back to farming but since that don't pay much these days, I'd go to work for the Railroad. Probably the Southern Kansas and Oklahoma. My nephew works for them as an engineer. I have ridden with him several times and love it. 25 mph max though. Old GP38's stc. I have a lot of UP guys in my church, (the old golden state route) they work lots of hours; don't see much of them. Lots of retired guys, with great steam and passenger stories.

Speaking of the BNSF, coming from an old AT&SF town, they are closing a bunch of rural grade crossings and talking about overpasses at several highway crossings. Mom says there will be one train every 7 minutes. What about it?


----------



## EmpireBuilderFan (Mar 27, 2005)

IGoDwnTwn said:


> Anyone watching these?...If not, I wont waste bandwith.


I've always wondered what is involved with working for the railroad, so I'm enjoying reading your experiences. Please keep posting them up. If you're able to sneek up a couple of pictures, that'd be appreciated as well.


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Mar 30, 2005)

Midland Valley said:


> I enjoy it too. I always said if I couldn't be a Methodist Preacher, I'd go back to farming but since that don't pay much these days, I'd go to work for the Railroad. Probably the Southern Kansas and Oklahoma. My nephew works for them as an engineer. I have ridden with him several times and love it. 25 mph max though. Old GP38's stc. I have a lot of UP guys in my church, (the old golden state route) they work lots of hours; don't see much of them. Lots of retired guys, with great steam and passenger stories. Speaking of the BNSF, coming from an old AT&SF town, they are closing a bunch of rural grade crossings and talking about overpasses at several highway crossings. Mom says there will be one train every 7 minutes. What about it?


Believe it!!... The rails are getting over worked. BNSF is also trying to have as little contact with crossings on most of their lines. Double track is the word around here. By the time I graduate (early May) there will be so much work available because if guys on vacation, retiring, or marking off. And traffic from the west coast shipping yards will be very heavy. Creating over passes reduces traffic on the streets, accidents that cars make going around the gates, and decreases travel time for transcontinental trains .

Just this week I was conductor for a train from LaCrosse Wis back to Chicago, a trip that normally takes 6 to 8 hours. We did it in 12 because of all the traffic and "died" just before reaching the yard. We had to stop the train right on the main line....heheehehh. In a way, it's a good sign of the economy. But alot of trains and a shortage of employees is not good.

IGO


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Mar 31, 2005)

Forgot to add one thing. The Ride to LaCrosse includes passing through Rochelle. I've never been there as a visitor, only saw the place through a webcam. Ride on a Dash 9 through the diamonds was the highlight of the trip....waving to the crowd on the ground instead of the engineer/conductor on the motor was a very different aspect!!!

IGO


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Apr 7, 2005)

Update time.....

This has been week 13. Two weeks left to the final GCOR test. My class was scheduled to do Hostler and RCO tests this week, However, the company( BNSF) is not continuiing RCO (Remote Control Operations) in most BNSF rail yards around the Chicago area except at Logistics Park.

Hostler is a person that is allowed to move engines around in the service area and the yard.

I passed my Hostler's test today with 98%. Had to have 90 to pass!!!. Next week is OJT ( on the job training ) and I'm not sure yet where I'll be scheduled...I hope it's the Metra yard at 14th street.....it's my favorite place to work.

Two people in my class were dismissed Monday. One for falling asleep while on the road in the conductor's chair on the locomotive. It was stated that they were sleep the whole trip. The second one was dismissed for not reporting to work for 2 days as required. Rules are that even if your train is cancelled or the switch run will not happen....we are to report to work as usual. It was hard to believe that these people went 13 weeks and decided to do something so stupid. Friday (4/8/05) starts membership with the unions so the dismissals would have been much harder to do.

Anyway, wish me luck.....and for the faithful....say a prayer for me..

IGO


----------



## engine999 (Apr 7, 2005)

Good luck! Do you get training for metra service as part of your current training?


----------



## Midland Valley (Apr 8, 2005)

You got the prayer too!


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Apr 8, 2005)

engine999 said:


> Good luck! Do you get training for metra service as part of your current training?


Yes, after training ..I will be trainman, switchman, and brakeman. This allows me to work various jobs in different yards.

IGO


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Apr 8, 2005)

Midland Valley said:


> You got the prayer too!


Thanks....it's appreciated!!

IGO


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Apr 13, 2005)

Update:

This is week 14. I'm at BNSF's Cicero yard in Chicago. Working a tranfer run all week between this yard and Corwith yard about 6 miles away and that's if you drive in a car. Nothing major to report.

IGO


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Apr 21, 2005)

This is week 15!!!....It's been since January 10th that I started this long journey to become a real railroad worker. I've had two month's worth of on-the-job training, and about two months of classroom instruction. I've been "on the road" and worked at multiple railroad yards including Chicago's Metra yard that BN runs cummuters from to Aurora. I've learned so much information. If you "foamers" ever saw the books that I had to study fromand carried for these four months, you would respect railroading in a whole different light. I've met many people that shared many different experiences and knowledge of the "RR" with me. Some I want to forget and others, I will never forget because of little things they taught me that made such a big difference...

Now the big news!!!!!

Today, April 21 2005, I passed the GCOR test !!!!!!!!! This test is required by all railroad companies that employ new workers. Actually, the test has been around for a while. but due to accidents and what ifs, it has grown in size over the years.

The next step,?....Well I start training to be a hostler. (a wha?) A hostler is a certified trained person that can move engines around yards. yes, that means 4000hp in my hands....watch that crossing..LOL!!!! That will run for two weeks. The next 2 weeks after that....I'm training with Metra to be conductor and collector.

Thanks to all of you that said prayers and wished me luck. The fact that I passed has not even hit me yet.....dont even know how to feel as the moment!!!!!!!!

THANKS TO ALL!!!

(ps. I'll keep updating )


----------



## Midland Valley (Apr 21, 2005)

The next time I have to go to the burbs for a hotel, maybe I,ll have you for a conductor.

Maybe the railroads would be in better shape if more employees had your enthusiam and love for the job. Keep it up!


----------



## gswager (Apr 21, 2005)

And remember the very top line- SAFETY!!! You don't want it happened as they did in Halieah with those incompetent CSX crew.

BTW, congratulations!


----------



## battalion51 (Apr 22, 2005)

Congrats IGO! Echoing whast Greg said, Safety, Safety, Safety (that goes for anyone who goes anywhere near a railroad).


----------



## AmtrakFan (Apr 23, 2005)

Good Luck.


----------



## AmtrakFan (Apr 23, 2005)

IGoDwnTwn said:


> Update:
> This is week 14. I'm at BNSF's Cicero yard in Chicago. Working a tranfer run all week between this yard and Corwith yard about 6 miles away and that's if you drive in a car. Nothing major to report.
> 
> IGO


I railfan along the BNSF look for the guy in the Blue Camara case with the Nikon Camara at MP21 that is me.


----------



## AmtrakFan (Apr 23, 2005)

IGoDwnTwn said:


> Midland Valley said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy it too.  I always said if I couldn't be a Methodist Preacher, I'd go back to farming but since that don't pay much these days, I'd go to work for the Railroad.  Probably the Southern Kansas and Oklahoma.  My nephew works for them as an engineer.  I have ridden with him several times and love it.  25 mph max though. Old GP38's stc. I have a lot of UP guys in my church, (the old golden state route) they work lots of hours; don't see much of them.  Lots of retired guys, with great steam and passenger stories.  Speaking of the BNSF, coming from an old AT&SF town, they are closing a bunch of rural grade crossings and talking about overpasses at several highway crossings.  Mom says there will be one train every 7 minutes.  What about it?
> ...


Sounds like the Typical BNSF Line in Chicago.


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Apr 30, 2005)

Update Time:

Week 15...

Worked at Cicero yard in Chicago as Hostler gas-ing and moving motor power from service track to storage tracks. Also had a chance to go to an NS yard and bring back 3 pumpkins. We also have some of the new GE ES series in stock now. One new feature...just press a button next to the handbrake wheel...and it sets itself....real cool.

This week ( #16) .I will be working the Metra 's 14th street yard as hostler again..moving engines around. This is the ultimate in railroad dreaming. 4400 horsepower a your command.

IGO


----------



## engine999 (Apr 30, 2005)

IGoDwnTwn said:


> Update Time:
> Week 15...
> 
> Worked at Cicero yard in Chicago as Hostler gas-ing and moving motor power from service track to storage tracks. Also had a chance to go to an NS yard and bring back 3 pumpkins. We also have some of the new GE ES series in stock now. One new feature...just press a button next to the handbrake wheel...and it sets itself....real cool.
> ...


That "auto" hand brake functions is really cool. Is that going to be included on all the new locos from ge?


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (May 1, 2005)

engine999 said:


> IGoDwnTwn said:
> 
> 
> > Update Time:
> ...


Not sure about all the new ones...but the new ES 44CW has it. That's the only really new feature....the rest is just an update to the GE Dash 9 4400-CW

Igo


----------



## battalion51 (May 1, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't GE only manufacturing the Evolution Series with the Control Stand instead of the Desktop controls as the DASH 9 series had.


----------



## engine999 (May 1, 2005)

Actually, I believe that depends on railroad. I heard BNSF ones had desktops but up was getting control stands. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan (May 1, 2005)

GE is only doing desktop stands in the new engines


----------



## battalion51 (May 1, 2005)

I'm going to beg to differ with this photo evidence of a UP GE ES44AC.

Railpictures.net photo


----------



## GG-1 (May 1, 2005)

Aloha battalion51

That is the first modern engine control that I have seen seems to be pretty much the same as the '40 controls. Where are the improvements. Then the Speed indicator being on the right so far out of the vision of the operator..


----------



## amtrakconductor2731 (May 5, 2005)

IGO, few helpful tips for you that ive picked up in my years(god i never thought id say that!   ) as a conductor for amtrak.

1.) Rest- get it while you can. 8hr turn around is the shortest time in the world esp. when you are dead on your feet. anytime you can get a couple hrs of sleep, get em.

2.) Ask Questions- if you are out switching cars with your conductor, and you forget or are unshure as to what car# or track# he said, do not feel bad about stopping the move and asking your conductor. he will tell you like they told me, ill explain the move to you all day, just as long as we all have a clear understanding of the moves to be made.

3.) Learn Railroaing 101- as i call it.  . this is basically the stuff they dont teach you in the classroom. for example i alwaly carry a roll of duct tape with me. you will learn that duct tape is worth its weight in gold to a railroader. it fixes everything. if it cant be fixed with duct tape it cant be fixed.  You will be working METRA correct? ok take your hat and place about 2 or 3 tie raps on the inside. they are there for when you need them for dragging hoses ect. next thing is ALWAYS carry somekind of food with you that can stay tucked away in your grip for along time ie.can of spam/ramen noodels/ritz crackers. only one thing worse than having to be up all night, and thats having to be up all night while you are hungry.

Enjoy it, have fun, and be safe

Ryan


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan (May 5, 2005)

battalion51 said:


> I'm going to beg to differ with this photo evidence of a UP GE ES44AC.
> Railpictures.net photo




They keep telling us that you can only order desktop models. :unsure:


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (May 5, 2005)

amtrakconductor2731 said:


> IGO, few helpful tips for you that ive picked up in my years(god i never thought id say that!   ) as a conductor for amtrak.
> 1.) Rest- get it while you can. 8hr turn around is the shortest time in the world esp. when you are dead on your feet. anytime you can get a couple hrs of sleep, get em.
> 
> 2.) Ask Questions- if you are out switching cars with your conductor, and you forget or are unshure as to what car# or track# he said, do not feel bad about stopping the move and asking your conductor. he will tell you like they told me, ill explain the move to you all day, just as long as we all have a clear understanding of the moves to be made.
> ...


Thanks alot for the tips. Actually, I start classroom training for Metra (Aurora Line) Monday. One week in the class then one week on the job. It's part of being trained as a conductor on the BN in the Chicago area. I finished my hostler training today. After the Metra training I'll be on the extra board...meaning that I will get a call at anytime to work either yard jobs, hostler, or Metra. Again, thanks for the tips!!!

IGO


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (May 5, 2005)

FOLKS!!!

I've posted some pics...click on link...then choose my documents.....then click on "metra yard".....ENJOY!!!!

IGO

http://briefcase.yahoo.com/igodwntwn_34


----------



## GG-1 (May 6, 2005)

IGoDwnTwn said:


> FOLKS!!!
> I've posted some pics...click on link...then choose my documents.....then click on "metra yard".....ENJOY!!!!


Aloha

I forgot which shot of the metra, but what is that between the tracks in front? "Lionel 3rd rail?"

Mahalo for the pictures.


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (May 6, 2005)

GG-1 said:


> IGoDwnTwn said:
> 
> 
> > FOLKS!!!
> ...


Which pic?....there are a few shown.

Igo


----------



## AmtrakWPK (May 6, 2005)

050405 003 I think is what he means. What appears to be a third, but much lower, rail between the two regular rails.


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (May 7, 2005)

oh....there are metal plates between the rails on the service tracks. The plates act as collectors incase of spills and the like. What looks like a middle track is actually a seam in the middle of the plates to prevent leakage to the ground....sort of like a cover were all the roof sides meet.

Igo


----------



## GG-1 (May 7, 2005)

IGoDwnTwn said:


> oh....there are metal plates between the rails on the service tracks. The plates act as collectors incase of spills and the like. What looks like a middle track is actually a seam in the middle of the plates to prevent leakage to the ground....sort of like a cover were all the roof sides meet.
> 
> Igo


Aloha and Mahalo

for sharing your time with trains with us.


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (May 7, 2005)

GG-1 said:


> IGoDwnTwn said:
> 
> 
> > oh....there are metal plates between the rails on the service tracks. The plates act as collectors incase of spills and the like. What looks like a middle track is actually a seam in the middle of the plates to prevent leakage to the ground....sort of like a cover were all the roof sides meet.
> ...


Next week (17)..

Training for Metra conductor/collector. one week in class and one week on the job training.

IGO


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (May 14, 2005)

Update time:

Week 18 coming up......I've got on the job training with Chicago's metra Aurora line (BNSF). I am scheduled for trains monday to Wednesday. I will be on morning rush hour runs...a 6 hour break...then the evening rush hour runs. I took and passed Amtrak's CHicago Union Station test. Now I am qualified to be conductor on Amtrak's property between Amtrak's 14th street "Y" and Chicago Union Station. Amtrak use slightly different type of signaling and also has a few diferent rules when it comes the the GCOR rule book. This will be the last official week in training. I go on the "extraboard" starting at 0:01 next saturday morning working as a full time conductor on the BNSF railroad in freight service...also a qualified hostler and brakeman. This week has been a long time coming.

IGO


----------



## AmtrakFan (May 14, 2005)

Good Luck!!!!! Hope to see you when I railfan. I am at MP 21 all the time.


----------



## engine999 (May 15, 2005)

Congradulations and good luck!


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (May 22, 2005)

I've finally arrived!!!!!

I finished my fully 19 weeks of training and official "marked up". I started my first shift as a BNSF trainman last night working 3rd shift.

Thanks to all of you for reading these rather boring posts. But I just wanted to document my journey to a "different world" that most will never experience.

Thanks again......keep me in your thoughts .and prayers

IGO!!!


----------



## AlanB (May 22, 2005)

Thanks for the reports and good luck on the job.  Be safe and don't be a stranger around here either.


----------



## engine999 (May 22, 2005)

Good Luck, and Stay Safe. Thanks for posting, I found it very interesting.


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Jul 21, 2005)

Greetings to all,

Just wanted you all to know that I am alive and well. Three months into railroad employeement and loving it all. Schedule floats all over the week. Days are as long as 12 hours ( HOS Government rules ). I've done alot of switching and learning more about the trade everyday. Unions are a big thing and keeping up with them is a daily job.

Overall, it's great. I've already benefited from the financial rewards. I am always aware of the safety issue as there has been loss of life and serious injuries in yards that I have worked in.

If you are looking for a real career change and willing to deal with odd schedules...the railroad is for you!!!!

Thanks to all!!!

IGO


----------



## engine999 (Jul 21, 2005)

Happy to see your railroad career is going so well.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## starlight (Jul 31, 2005)

I just sent in my application for assistant conductor for Los Angeles, so your journey has been helpful in my eyes. Thanks for posting!

Is freight training the same for passenger?


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 31, 2005)

starlight said:


> I just sent in my application for assistant conductor for Los Angeles, so your journey has been helpful in my eyes. Thanks for posting!


If you get hired (I'm presuming by Amtrak) out of LAX, say hi to Mike Monroe for me.


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi guys and gals!!

Not sure if any of you remember me or the e posts that I wrote. It was last year about this time where I posted that I was hired at BNSF RR as conductor trainee. I also gave a bi weekly report of how my training was going.

Well, it's been a year now and all is well. I'm conductor on manyof my transfer run to other yards in the city of CHicago as well as sim[ple switching jobs in teh yard. I've learned alot since I started and learned those things that a book could never teach ya.

The financial benifits are past my wildest dreams. Its ashamed to get paid this kinda of money for such easy work. Other financial doors have also opened up for me.....even without asking. The retirement package is off da hook!

If your looking for a change of pace and love trains...consider working for the railroads. You wont regret it!!

IGO.


----------



## AmtrakLoverAndHater (Dec 10, 2005)

Awesome thread, even if it is a bit old.

Kinda makes me want to look into the Modoc Rail Academy I see advertised in Trains Magazine all the time.

Working on a railroad was a boyhood dream for me <_<


----------



## AlanB (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks for the update IGo. 

We're happy to hear from you and see that things are going well for you.


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Mar 28, 2006)

Greetings,

Just another update!! A year and a half with BNSFand things are great. Just wanted to share a moment from the other day with all of you. I was assigned conductor for a transfer run and climbed aboard a 'pumpkin' witha special logo on it. Those of you that are into Trains Simulation on the PC will especially know what I'm taking about. Just click the link, then click the "Train Pics" folder. Click on the pic itself for a larger view. Look closely at the white lettered words just after the engine number!!

IGO

http://photos.yahoo.com/igodwntwn_34


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow!! That's pretty neat. Thanks for the photos....... I've certainly spent a lot of time driving it around the computer screen.


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (May 4, 2010)

Greetings railroad fans. I have not been here in a while....matter of fact......since I got hired for BNSF. I decided to stop in and say hello to you all...letting you all know that I'm still with BNSF. Despite the lagging economy, I was not furloughed, however a few of a coworkers were. They just recently were brought back on the working board because it's vacation season and the boards are getting used up alot lately. Anyway, all is well and as soon as the first engineer's class is announced, I'm headed there. It's been almost 5 years since I started and would not trade it for the world.

Be blessed!!

IGoDwnTwn

Chicago


----------



## gswager (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know! Have a wonderful career with friendly BNSF! Make sure to pull your train over so that Amtrak can whizzed by! :lol:


----------



## RRrich (May 5, 2010)

IGoDwnTwn said:


> Greetings railroad fans. I have not been here in a while....matter of fact......since I got hired for BNSF. I decided to stop in and say hello to you all...letting you all know that I'm still with BNSF. Despite the lagging economy, I was not furloughed, however a few of a coworkers were. They just recently were brought back on the working board because it's vacation season and the boards are getting used up alot lately. Anyway, all is well and as soon as the first engineer's class is announced, I'm headed there. It's been almost 5 years since I started and would not trade it for the world.
> Be blessed!!
> 
> IGoDwnTwn
> ...


You started with BNSF before I started with AU so I wnet to the start of your thread and read it through.

Thanks, I really enjoyed it and I wish you all the best

rich


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Mar 10, 2011)

IGoDwnTwn said:


> BNSF_1088 said:
> 
> 
> > Get qulified to run the Metra trains out of Aurora.
> ...


Well, If you all see my last post, it's been 6 years. Not very active in the forums huh..... lol! I am proud to announce that after 6 years with BNSF as a conductor working in the yard, I have entered the Engineer's Training Program. I am in my second week of on-the-job training doing runs as student engineer on the road. The previous three weeks were spent in classroom instruction at NARS located in Kansas City at the Johnson County Community College.

I'm living a childhood dream....to pilot a locomotive. My heaviest train was about 85 cars over 8000 tons.... using 2 GE motors! It takes alot of knowledge and experience to to run these monsters. The most important point....know the territory, the signals, the turns, everything!!!

My trainer is great as he has had 12 years running on the territory (Aurora sub) and the conductor has had over 20 years of experience. The conductor can tell what throttle position we are in just by listening and feeling the train. The old practice of running by the seat of your pants still holds alot of water to this day. Feeling when the train pushes or pulls you is still used.

I hope to post again after I've graduated in June....if not sooner..lol

IGO


----------



## had8ley (Mar 11, 2011)

IGoDwnTwn said:


> IGoDwnTwn said:
> 
> 
> > BNSF_1088 said:
> ...


Sounds like you're starting to be a real RR'er. We had two classes of engineers that worked on our RR~ those that ran by the seat of our pants (we had NO dynamics~ straight automatic air) when I started except on pax engines) and those that wet their pants. I hope you stay in the former. Good luck.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 11, 2011)

RRrich said:


> You started with BNSF before I started with AU so I wnet to the start of your thread and read it through. Thanks, I really enjoyed it and I wish you all the best


Same here. Interesting thread. I just wish today's economy and hiring were more like it was back in 2004. I still think about what it might have been like if I had followed my original dream of becoming a train engineer instead of a desk jockey.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

daxomni said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > You started with BNSF before I started with AU so I wnet to the start of your thread and read it through. Thanks, I really enjoyed it and I wish you all the best
> ...


Dax, I've thought the same thing many times over the last few years.


----------



## sportbiker (Mar 11, 2011)

I've had a different career path with its own ups and downs and regrets, but damn!, you sound like one happy puppy!


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey guys and gals!!

Just another update. I am in my last week of the Engineer Training program. There are fives tests that have to be passed. Two simulator runs and the mechanical, ABTH (Air Brake and Train Handling) and GCOR (General Code of Operating Rules). As of today, two down and three to go. I studied alot during OJT and that has made it all easy to take these test. When I finish later this week, I head back to Chicago to start training on Metra Commuter Service. That's at 70mph!!!

Take Care!!!

IGO (not as in GO trains..LOL)


----------



## gswager (Jun 21, 2011)

Glad to hear that! Look forward to hear your test results.


----------



## rrdude (Jun 21, 2011)

IGoDwnTwn said:


> Hey guys and gals!!
> 
> Just another update. I am in my last week of the Engineer Training program. There are fives tests that have to be passed. Two simulator runs and the mechanical, ABTH (Air Brake and Train Handling) and GCOR (General Code of Operating Rules). As of today, two down and three to go. I studied alot during OJT and that has made it all easy to take these test. When I finish later this week, I head back to Chicago to start training on Metra Commuter Service. That's at 70mph!!!
> 
> ...


Keep one thing in the back of your mind, if you ever do smack a car, truck, or ped, remember. IT'S NOT YOUR FAULT! 
I pray that you don't, having been there myself, but you can only do so much, which ain't much. It just is what it is.

Have fun whizzing those commuters to and from Chicago, and remember to "shout out" to those trackside rail fans with cameras/camcorders.


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Jun 24, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Another update......

I am proud to announce that I passed all classes and received my certificate of promotion to....BNSF Locomotive Engineer!!! I still have a checkride to do with the road foreman....just a formality in my view. I start Metra passenger service training Monday. If you have been following these updates, It's been a long seven years since I first started with BNSF. I am blessed to reach this point in my railroad career.

Ofcoarse, more updates to come!!! Thanks for all of the support!!

IGO!!


----------



## J-1 3235 (Jun 24, 2011)

IGoDwnTwn said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> Another update......
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## gswager (Jun 24, 2011)

Congrats! Good luck with your engineer career and be SAFE to you and your passengers!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 24, 2011)

Way to go IGO!


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Jul 26, 2011)

Greetings People!!!

Update time!!

I've completed all training including Metra training. However, as a new engineer, I dont have any seniority to hold anything at the moment. I will probably go back to a conductor job for a few weeks. August brings alot of openings due to folks going on vacation. SO I hope to put all this train to use....that's about it...more to more!!

IGO!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 26, 2011)

IGoDwnTwn said:


> Greetings People!!!
> 
> Update time!!
> 
> ...


Senority they name is Sacred! :excl: Being a newbie in any job is tough, hope you get called alot from the extra board as an engineer! Look forward to riding your train some day! Highball!! ^_^


----------



## IGoDwnTwn (Sep 13, 2011)

Greetings Peeps...

Update time......I've been able to hossle if I was not able to run as an engineer. It keeps the skills sharp. I'm on vacation at the moment but cant wait to get back to work. The rest of my engineer's class finished their testing and training. That make about 12 new engineers on the roster of which I am number 4 in seniority. I hope there is a slot for me when I get back!!

Take care!!!

IGO


----------

